# whats the average age of the xtrail owners???



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well seriously ive been driving my X for about 4 months now and everytime i see another xtrail on the road i notice that the driver is either very old (60+) or family oriented (35+).... is it just me???

on this board id probaly be the youngest at 21

how old is everyone on here??


----------



## Bryden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Average age*



TjC said:


> well seriously ive been driving my X for about 4 months now and everytime i see another xtrail on the road i notice that the driver is either very old (60+) or family oriented (35+).... is it just me???
> 
> on this board id probaly be the youngest at 21
> 
> how old is everyone on here??


Hi, 56 so very young!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

TjC said:


> well seriously ive been driving my X for about 4 months now and everytime i see another xtrail on the road i notice that the driver is either very old (60+) or family oriented (35+).... is it just me???
> 
> on this board id probaly be the youngest at 21
> 
> how old is everyone on here??


 Dude u are very wrong to say that u are the youngest as I am 20.... :thumbup: and YES when the esigner designed this car it was trageted at young people but then in my country u'll see middle aged men driving this car around.... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: In japan I think its different


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

XTrail 1 is 46


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

i dont have an x trail....i have a 1.8S and im 18


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Pharrari said:


> i dont have an x trail....i have a 1.8S and im 18


Pharrari: Your 18.... and you can't read yet ? 
The thread title says *"what is the average age of X-trail owners?"*
You don't have an X-Trail? So you just like to click the *"Post Reply"* button is that it?

I have gone through your threads...& My best advice is:
Why don't you go back and play in your own backyard because you can't seem to bring much to this neighborhood.

Now back to the subject at hand:
I am Marc, AKA: ValBoo, and I'm 38,

your otherwise friendly "X-Trail section" moderator.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wow*

Marc.... NASTY!!!! LOL

As for age... do I have to tell!!! LOL... ok here goes... $# look at your keyboards to figure it out... ok.. those that can't type


43


There I said it!.. and I feel better...


LOL

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hehehe,

I don't have to tell ya, but you can look in my web site and find-out for yourself 

I don't keep it a secret either.

BTW: 60 is not *too* old, some poeple might get offended by this (including my mother in law) LOL lucky she doesn't read these forums


----------



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

28 for me, 29 in 3 weeks !!!


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

34 and just started the familyy.


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

I am 47, but always feel like I am 37. :cheers: 
---------------------------------------
"The moment you remember that you are not young, you are OLD."


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Keith and I'm 30


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Wiffy and I are 33. 05 X-Trail XE in T.O.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Dude u are very wrong to say that u are the youngest as I am 20.... :thumbup: and YES when the esigner designed this car it was trageted at young people but then in my country u'll see middle aged men driving this car around.... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: In japan I think its different




ok im one of the youngest lol


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

*Average Age*

I am 37 (and 38 in 2 weeks-Good Grief-Where did my life go!)


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Alex, and I am 30


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thetimster's 39!!

Looks like a lot of 30 to 50 year old people in this group.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Rookie is 41. I'm one of those you see with the family in the Xtrail.
I'm going to start counting the birthdays backwards from now on. I will be 40 again this month. It's all a matter of attitude.

PS - I think you're going to see a lot of "older" people driving the Xtrail as they become more popular. I know a lot of people who are starting to get turned on to these vehicles.


----------



## 360degrees (Jul 31, 2005)

Jim and I'm 39.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Jay.... I'm 25


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

NismoKat 22 and loving the Xty


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Jguy in 28 

(but I start to lose track of it, I even had one time asked my parents at dinner how old I am!!). :crazy: 

But with my 05 X-trail SE 5 speed in Silver, I always feel young. :thumbup:


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

27 in a couple of days - 1 week to be exact


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

27 here. X-Trail is the first new vehicle purchase.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

pgames38... I'm 38, but I'll be 39 by the time we get our X-Trail (can't wait).


----------



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

I am turning 41 this month!


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Late forties and loving it! 

:cheers:


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

stopped celebrating birthdays at 29 so I would never hit 30  (that was two year ago)


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

49 and retiring soon. Love my LE. and no grandpa cracks either!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

crap I'm the youngest....oh well I'm outta place.... :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hey Sergei,

I found another "young dude"  who enjoys an X-trail:

remember: "JayTrail" ?

He is younger than you (19)!

But we have not seen much of him around for a while (he must be hanging around with his Mazda buddies )


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Ryan = 32 springs


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

I'm 34 and my wife is 32 :givebeer:


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Hehe...so Im a New member and the youngest I think... :thumbup: 

Im 19.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

I am 27, married and my wife is pregnant and absolutely HATE the truck.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

29 and got the x-trail for the safety of my impending daughter. The light bulb turned on to safety issue after my last car was written off...safety?? ahhhhh, i'm old!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm 33 and the wife is... ya right, I know better than to divulge that info, sorry. Suffice it to say, we fall right into the family-oriented catagory.
Our first is on the way and there's no way I'd put a baby into one of our current vehicles (2-door Geo Tracker & Honda CRX) so we should be picking up the X-Trail this week.
Compared to what we're used to driving it's going to feel like a super-stretch!


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

I am 26, married, and have a 2 month old son. Got into an xtrail for the same reasons, need the room and utility.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

28, married with an 8 month old son... got the X for the size as well as the fuel economy.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm 33, no family yet.

Greg


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Just turned 27 and will be married in 2 weeks.

I've seen a fair share of young owners driving around the Greater Vancouver Area...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Is there a prize for being the youngest / oldest ? If so, I might post.....I could possibly win the latter category !!

Age is usually a number - majority of time it's 2 digits - but it can be stated by how one feels - or observed by how one acts - - -

Actually, we're all only ONE..... if we go by our "birth" day, we only have one of those - - unless you believe in reincarnation.....

At the conclusion of this thread, will someone say "and the survey says"....and then award the prizes ?? 

Just curious = the old man from the East


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

59 and x-trailing


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Prizes*



damon said:


> 59 and x-trailing


Still winning :thumbup:


----------



## tja (Sep 1, 2005)

28 going on 20...


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

x-trail owner age 29........!!


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

22 now

and with a dead cd player :thumbdwn:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

36 years

Mexico Represent :thumbup:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I will always be 10 years old in my head, but my 39th birthday looms. :cheers:


----------



## Gottogo (Sep 13, 2005)

59 goin on 60 and lovin it.

My 2006 X-trail is on its way, I hope !! :thumbup: 

Gottogo


----------



## johnnyd (Apr 6, 2005)

45 & still going strong! :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm 24, and have been together with my girlfriend for 4 years now. Suffice to say, she gets to drive the truck more than I do :fluffy:


----------



## reallyfree (Sep 16, 2005)

43 - but according to my kids this one is not an 'old gits' car because its got a Fat Face badge on the boot. Take the kids to a beach in the xt and they reckon the surfcred is 10/10. Need i say more?


----------



## 360degrees (Jul 31, 2005)

I calculate the Average Age to be around 35-1/2.


----------



## big rod burner (Sep 22, 2005)

*auld harry*

:hal: am 46 hope am no the auldist :cheers:


----------



## mrsolo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm 45 but I feel like 18 when I'am driving my 05 X-Trail


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

I'm 37 and just purchased the X-Trail SE AWD today. I traded in my Acura RSX as I needed the extra room for my kids. The "truck" will take some adjustment but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

Just turned 40, with a family and horses to tow around.


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

40 goin on 16 here


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Soon too be 37:woowoo:


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I'm 39, turning the 4-0 this fall.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

29yo and the xtrail is my second nissan after 300zx


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

24 and loving my X


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Average age is 30.1 years old


----------



## hattingh (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hell!*

I'm 30, how the HELL can you afford an X-Trail at 21?????????



TjC said:


> well seriously ive been driving my X for about 4 months now and everytime i see another xtrail on the road i notice that the driver is either very old (60+) or family oriented (35+).... is it just me???
> 
> on this board id probaly be the youngest at 21
> 
> how old is everyone on here??


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

hattingh said:


> I'm 30, how the HELL can you afford an X-Trail at 21?????????




if your wondering my parents DID NOT help me purchase my car and no i DONT deal drugs

i work close to 70 hours a week with lots of OT in a auto collision shop

spend a small portion on my payments

save more than half of the check

and then spend the rest on my XT

well im 22 now turning 23 in sept

so payments are alsmost done on the pearl white beast


----------



## bmovie (Jun 14, 2006)

37 hear with two kids and dog....love the xtrail

now if I can only get my iPOD hook up to it...hhmmmm


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

44 years old. The missus is 33.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 43 and this is my third Nissan. I previously owned a 240 SX coupe LE and a Sentra Sport.


----------



## jim_hutchison (Jul 24, 2006)

51, going on 40. ;-)


----------



## ridingjones (May 4, 2006)

I am 27 and this is my second Nissan. I also own, and still drive daily, my 97 Maxima SE which I bought at 20 which now has 295,000 kms on it.


----------



## BC X-Trail (Jul 26, 2006)

TjC said:


> well seriously ive been driving my X for about 4 months now and everytime i see another xtrail on the road i notice that the driver is either very old (60+) or family oriented (35+).... is it just me???
> 
> on this board id probaly be the youngest at 21
> 
> how old is everyone on here??



At 59 am I the oldest?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*"Relative" Age*



BC X-Trail said:


> At 59 am I the oldest?


No - but you're probably "young at heart" - like me.

Cheers


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

HI --- i love the phrase "VERY old"!!! I qualify i'm sure, as i'm 66, and doubtless the oldest in this group! Funny thing is, i don't feel it, and i've been a car enthusiast all my life - i think the X Trail makes it about 25 personal vehicles! It's a good one.


----------



## v5nfe (Aug 17, 2006)

Well guess I am one of the young ones too. 23 going on 43...:newbie just parted with my Mazda 6 GT-V6 and it broke my heart until I bought wy X-Trail!!!:newbie:


----------



## roj1943 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm 63 and don't feel a day over 75.
Have a 2005 X-Trail SVE 2.2 diesel and a Landrover Freelander.
Which is best?
All I'll say is that they're different.
Roger (UK)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

roj1943 said:


> Which is best?
> All I'll say is that they're different.
> Roger (UK)


Two different classes of vehicles, each is good in its own class and not to be compared with each other


----------



## Vanshy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Hi everyone*

I'm new here, actually i just have 10 minutes since i found this great site, congratulations  
I'm a new Xtrail owner too, from february and I love this car :givebeer: 
With 23 years old I'm a kid here but i'm learning a lot, thanks for all. I'm gonna keep reading the post, cya folks.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Wife and I are both 31.

I think a Poll where peeps could vote would have made this easier.


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

33 Years - On my second Dci X Trail. Fat Face Dci - Top Motor!


----------



## Xtraildream (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm 42.
I got my 2006 Stt(NT30) on April.:newbie:

Yasu


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

40 in 20 days and dreading it


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Don't worry....its ok!
I just went through it a couple of weeks ago  it really doesn't hurt.


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

just started the nearly 40 exercise thing so i can conpete with the 20 year olds !!!!!!


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I turned 40 last week. It's not so bad. 40 is the new 35.  

Paul


----------



## Boo_Radley (Oct 2, 2006)

Both my wife and I are 27. Of course we just got the X-Trail last week so we are still fighting over who drives.

I suspect the first person to scratch the car wil lose.


----------



## Teoxy (Sep 24, 2006)

*exty fights*

Yeah,
same over here. My wife likes the exty so much that our everyday life consists mostly of argueing dialectics over "whom is entited to drive today..." She is professional ski coach and therefore exty fits perfect for her adventures. Happy me, within few days we are going to get a son, so my father figure behind the wheel is secured for some time.
Best to all members,
robert


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

Female 25 years old!


----------

